# Another marraige joke



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And I thought it was gun noise that did it


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

True story. One time my wife and I were headed down to Vegas. We passed a trailer which had a horse in it and you could see the horses rear end quite clearly, I pointed to it and said to my wife...."oh look, it's your mother". She wasn't amused. A few miles further down the road we passed a few mules in a field and my wife said...."oh look honey, relatives of yours" I quickly replied, "yes but relatives by marriage only". She didn't say another word the rest of the trip down to Vegas.


----------

